# My current FreeBSD installation does not take care at all of the /boot/loader.conf's commented lines.



## ziomario (Wednesday at 8:58 PM)

Hello.

This is my* /boot/loader.conf :*


```
loader_logo="daemon"
#vmm_load="YES"
nmdm_load="YES"
if_tap_load="YES"
if_bridge_load="YES"
bridgestp_load="YES"
fusefs_load="YES"
tmpfs_load="YES"
verbose_loading="YES"
#pptdevs="0/2/0 2/0/0 2/0/1 2/0/2 2/0/3"
kern.geom.label.disk_ident.enable="0"
kern.geom.label.gptid.enable="0"
cryptodev_load="YES"
zfs_load="YES"
kern.racct.enable=1
aio_load="YES"
vboxdrv_load="YES"
kern.cam.scsi_delay=10000
```

I REALLY want to know why,if I have commented the two lines related to bhyve,*#vmm_load="YES"* and "*#pptdevs="0/2/0 2/0/0 2/0/1 2/0/2 2/0/3*" I'm still able to launch a bhyve vm passing thru the gpus whose PCI addresses are inside the pptdevs argument. It seems that my system does not care at all to read the comment that I have added inside the */boot/loader.conf* file. Or there is some different reason,that I would like to understand. This is the proof. Despite the comment on the line line "*#vmm_load="YES*",I still see that the vmm module is still loaded :


```
# kldstat | grep vmm
10    1 0xffffffff82794000   5848b8 vmm-intel.ko
```

as well as the ppt "driver",it is still attached,despite I have commented the line "*#pptdevs="0/2/0 2/0/0 2/0/1 2/0/2 2/0/3"*


```
pciconf -l

ppt4@pci0:0:2:0:        class=0x038000 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x3e98 subvendor=0x1458 subdevice=0xd000
ppt0@pci0:2:0:0:        class=0x030000 rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x10de device=0x1e04 subvendor=0x19da subdevice=0x2503
ppt1@pci0:2:0:1:        class=0x040300 rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x10de device=0x10f7 subvendor=0x19da subdevice=0x2503
ppt2@pci0:2:0:2:        class=0x0c0330 rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x10de device=0x1ad6 subvendor=0x19da subdevice=0x2503
ppt3@pci0:2:0:3:        class=0x0c8000 rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x10de device=0x1ad7 subvendor=0x19da subdevice=0x2503
```

I presume that every line I want to comment on this file,it will be ignored. WHY ?


----------

